# motivation



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

so when your tired, stressfull day or just lost your normal drive for training. what gets you to the gym and through your workout?

the fact you have already agreed to meet your workout partner? a strong black coffee....


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

well,, having one of those days today.... had my pre gym shake.. so start getting ready..mmmm whats gonna gets my butt moving... thinking about the alternative to what happens if i dont go and train.. would be.. major foul mood, bad for the family.. plus, not getting the physique i want and thought of wasting the pennies on gym membership and the support of my family disappointing them. then.. if i dont train there is a chance i could one day end up looking like other females.. yuuukkkeee bingo wings and saddle bags... sod that.. im off!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Wendy said:


> well,, having one of those days today.... had my pre gym shake.. so start getting ready..mmmm whats gonna gets my butt moving... thinking about the alternative to what happens if i dont go and train.. would be.. major foul mood, bad for the family.. plus, not getting the physique i want and thought of wasting the pennies on gym membership and the support of my family disappointing them. then.. if i dont train there is a chance i could one day end up looking like other females.. yuuukkkeee bingo wings and saddle bags... sod that.. im off!!!!!


so di you go train and kick ass yesterday?


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Even after a tiring, stressful day i know that as soon as i get into a session the cobwebs will be blown away and ill feel better and more alert. Its just a case of ignoring the subconsious and getting there.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

lmao :becky: ...and have just realised im not a lady!!! Damn you night shifts!!!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

ha ha ha nights shifts are a pants thing eh!!! Yes Chicky I did kiss ass.... bicep curl went heavier!!! and with drop set, and managed to get on the cables to use high cable row... and calves, abs and bit of cardio...

Trained back today..seem to do alot of upper body in few days in a row..mmm, I have to train when i can around marks and my work. Another m otivation thing.. those rather larger people.. thats courage to get in there.. also.. and dont want to bring people down.. but my Dad had his leg amputated..3 half years ago.. and it was because of him i started going to the gym, and seeing him go through that, i can get my butt through a gym sess..plus.. he still done press ups and raced my kids in his chair.. daft ol fool!!!! nothing stopped him..


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Gazz said:


> lmao :becky: ...and have just realised im not a lady!!! Damn you night shifts!!!


you can be lady just for today if you like!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Wendy said:


> my Dad had his leg amputated..3 half years ago.. and it was because of him i started going to the gym, and seeing him go through that, i can get my butt through a gym sess..plus.. he still done press ups and raced my kids in his chair.. daft ol fool!!!! nothing stopped him..


good on your dad that is motivational, for him to still do that now. means us lot should never moan about not been arsed at the gym

xx


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

My dad said that i would never get bigger, but now he tells everyone how big i am so that inspires me. The pump after is adictive. A man to me should be big, strong and powerful, that keeps me going!


----------

